# UK Announces Extra Funding To Help Clear Explosives In Iraq



## Disir (Jan 5, 2019)

An additional £5 million will be given to the United Nations to help clear Islamic State (IS) explosives in Iraq, the Department for International Development (DFID) has announced.

The finding will be given to the United Nations Mine Action Service, in addition to the £24.9 million the UK has already contributed to demining projects in Iraq since 2015.

The new cash injection will support UK-funded demining projects to clear explosives from key areas such as schools, hospitals and roads.

DFID spokesman James Purcell told Forces News: "The UK is fortunate enough to be home to some of the largest landmine clearance NGOs in the world and their expertise is helping to clear these very risky, very dangerous items from the land and return it to public use. 
UK Announces Extra Funding To Help Clear Explosives In Iraq

That will be helpful.


----------

